# [gelöst] Nach Worldupdate kein X

## Niniveh

Hallo

Ich habe heftiges Problem mit X nach einem Worldupdate von Gestern, weiß mir nicht mehr zu helfen und weiß vor allem nicht, woran es liegt.

Ich bin nun mit einer Live-CD unterwegs und versuche einigermaßen verständlich an zu geben, was passiert ist und was ich tat.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand von euch helfen. Mein Englisch ist übrigens nicht zu gebrauchen.

Die Schlussmeldungen des Worldupdates gestern verstand ich nicht, außer "/etc needs update", weshalb ich nur ein dispatch-conf machte, das ohne weiteres Zutun sofort beendet war.

Beim booten heute konnte ich keinerlei Fehlermeldungen erkennen, obwohl ich genau darauf achtete.

Das Nvidia Startbild, das normalerweise kurz vor dem Anmeldebildschirm erscheint, wurde kurz aufgeblendet und gleich darauf lande ich auf der Konsole ohne X.

Der Unterschied zum normalen Lauf ist also nur, dass der Anmeldebildschirm nicht kommt.

Eine Anmeldung als Root und startx lässt ein kleines Fenster erscheinen mit der Meldung:

```
Could not start Kstartup.confog.

Check your installation.
```

Zumindest beim Ersten Versuch verschwand das Fenster nach kurzer Zeit und ich wurde mit einer menge Meldungen zugeschüttet. Ich konnte sie nicht speichern.

Eine Befehlsumleitung in eine Textdatei gelang nicht, weil weitere Meldungen generiert wurden, ehe ich den Befehl zu Ende geschrieben hatte.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was nun zu tun ist.

Ich poste nun was gestern installiert wurde und Ausschnitte aus meiner Xorg.log und /var/log/messages.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr damit etwas anfangen.

```
gentoo64 niniveh # emerge -avuND world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.5 [1.0.3] 555 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0.8 [3.0.7] USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="de [.....]" 9,030 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.19 [3.18] USE="nls" LINGUAS="de -cs -da -es -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,059 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.4  USE="abiword" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran mudflap (multilib) nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 [1.6.0.12] USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 78,406 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r2] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,060 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-glib-0.10.4  USE="-cairo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.4  0 kB

Total: 9 packages (5 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 147,753 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

[...]

 * Disabling generation-1 compatibility...

 * A revdep-rebuild control file was installed to prevent reinstalls due to

 * missing dependencies (see bug #177925 for more info). Note that some parts

 * of the JVM may require dependencies that are pulled only through respective

 * USE flags (typically X, alsa, odbc) and some Java code may fail without them.

 * Please reinstall eclipse-sdk if you have it installed and want

 * workaround for bug #215150.

 * Messages for package net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1:

 * Remember to merge your config files in /etc/ssh/ and then

 * restart sshd: '/etc/init.d/sshd restart'.

 * Please be aware users need a valid shell in /etc/passwd

 * in order to be allowed to login.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 139 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

gentoo64 niniveh # dispatch-conf

gentoo64 niniveh # emerge --depclean -p

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 sys-apps/miscfiles

    selected: 1.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 4.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: 4.3.2-r3

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   727

Packages in world:    77

Packages in system:   51

Required packages:    725

Number to remove:     2

gentoo64 niniveh # emerge --depclean

[...]

```

Heute versuchte ich dann, wie oben angegeben ein /etc/init.d/sshd restart, was anscheinend problemlos war, aber mein Problem auch nicht behob.

Weil ich beide Schlussmeldungen zu den 2 Paketen nicht verstand, suchte ich mit eix nach net-misc/openssh.

Anscheinend kannte eix dieses Paket nicht, auch  emerge search net-misc/openssh fand nichts   :Question: 

Komisch? Aber was openssh mit meinem Xserver zu tun haben soll, leuchtet mir dem Namen nach nicht ein.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

[...]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a807 (0x8) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [40] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [41] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

/var/log/messages: Keine Ahnung wieviel ich da posten soll, für mich sieht das alles ok aus.

```

[...]

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 forcedeth 0000:00:05.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:11:09:92:8d:9c

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 forcedeth 0000:00:05.0: csum timirq gbit lnktim desc-v2

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 eth1: VIA Rhine III at 0xe3001000, 00:19:5b:73:35:38, IRQ 18.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth0

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 udev: renamed network interface eth0_rename to eth1

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.15  Fri Oct 31 14:32:55 PST 2008

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50694 usecs

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 intel8x0: clocking to 46795

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 vboxdrv: Successfully done.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 vboxdrv: Found 1 processor cores.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0c14480

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 2.1.4 (interface 0x000a0009).

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 VBoxNetFlt: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0da9420

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 Adding 1020088k swap on /dev/hdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1020088k

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 hdb: UDMA/100 mode selected

Apr  5 17:57:03 gentoo64 hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

Apr  5 17:57:04 gentoo64 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Apr  5 17:57:05 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16458]: eth0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

Apr  5 17:57:05 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16458]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Apr  5 17:57:05 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16458]: eth0: offered 192.168.220.102 from 192.168.220.1

Apr  5 17:57:05 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16458]: eth0: checking 192.168.220.102 is available on attached networks

Apr  5 17:57:10 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16458]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.220.102 from 192.168.220.1

Apr  5 17:57:10 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16458]: eth0: leased 192.168.220.102 for 86400 seconds

Apr  5 17:57:11 gentoo64 (Engineering Build) (Nov  7 2008 18:22:03) [16546]: starting

Apr  5 17:57:12 gentoo64 NET: Registered protocol family 10

Apr  5 17:57:12 gentoo64 lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Apr  5 17:57:14 gentoo64 cron[16856]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Apr  5 17:57:17 gentoo64 agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Apr  5 17:57:17 gentoo64 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

Apr  5 17:57:17 gentoo64 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Apr  5 17:57:20 gentoo64 kdm: :0[17024]: Abnormal termination of greeter for display :0, code 127, signal 0

Apr  5 17:57:22 gentoo64 eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Apr  5 17:57:32 gentoo64 login[17005]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Apr  5 17:57:32 gentoo64 login[17037]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty1'

Apr  5 17:57:38 gentoo64 agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Apr  5 17:57:38 gentoo64 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

Apr  5 17:57:38 gentoo64 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Apr  5 17:58:04 gentoo64 login[17007]: pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty2 ruser= rhost=  user=niniveh

Apr  5 17:58:06 gentoo64 login[17007]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'tty2' FOR `niniveh', Authentication failure

Apr  5 17:58:16 gentoo64 login[17007]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user niniveh by LOGIN(uid=0)

Apr  5 18:00:01 gentoo64 cron[17176]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Apr  5 18:00:01 gentoo64 cron[17177]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily)

Apr  5 18:00:01 gentoo64 cron[17179]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Apr  5 18:02:52 gentoo64 su[17302]: Successful su for root by niniveh

Apr  5 18:02:52 gentoo64 su[17302]: + tty2 niniveh:root

Apr  5 18:02:52 gentoo64 su[17302]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by niniveh(uid=1000)

Apr  5 18:10:01 gentoo64 cron[17336]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Apr  5 18:10:17 gentoo64 login[17009]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Apr  5 18:10:17 gentoo64 login[17350]: ROOT LOGIN  on 'tty3'

Apr  5 18:11:04 gentoo64 sshd[17416]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Apr  5 18:11:04 gentoo64 sshd[17416]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Apr  5 18:11:46 gentoo64 login[17011]: pam_unix(login:auth): authentication failure; logname=LOGIN uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty4 ruser= rhost=  user=niniveh

Apr  5 18:11:48 gentoo64 login[17011]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'tty4' FOR `niniveh', Authentication failure

Apr  5 18:11:59 gentoo64 login[17011]: pam_unix(login:session): session opened for user niniveh by LOGIN(uid=0)

Apr  5 18:12:03 gentoo64 agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Apr  5 18:12:03 gentoo64 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

Apr  5 18:12:03 gentoo64 agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Apr  5 18:13:17 gentoo64 init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Apr  5 18:13:17 gentoo64 su[17302]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Apr  5 18:13:18 gentoo64 sshd[17416]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Apr  5 18:13:20 gentoo64 (Engineering Build) (Nov  7 2008 18:22:03) [16546]: stopping

Apr  5 18:13:21 gentoo64 dhcpcd[16465]: eth0: received SIGTERM, stopping

Apr  5 18:13:21 gentoo64 Bridge firewalling registered

Apr  5 18:13:22 gentoo64 console-kit-daemon[17066]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_async_queue_unref: assertion `queue->waiting_threads == 0' failed

Apr  5 18:13:22 gentoo64 syslog-ng[15932]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

Apr  5 18:13:22 gentoo64 syslog-ng[15932]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='2.1.3'

```

Wenn ihr mir Vorschläge macht, was ich tun soll, sagt bitt gleich dazu, ob das mit chroot vom Live-System aus möglich ist.

Das ist wohl einfacher weil ich alles besser übersehen kann.[/code]

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

wenn Du mittels chroot Dein System betreten hast kannst Du alles machen, das vorweg.

Hat Du schon ein 

```
etc-update
```

 und danach ein 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 probiert?

----------

## Niniveh

Hi buthus

 *Quote:*   

>  etc-update revdep-rebuild

 

Statt etc-update machte ich ein dispatch-conf. Das macht soweit ich weiß das gleiche.

Und  revdep-rebuild lies ich auch durch laufen.

Eigentlich alles, was zum aktualisieren nötig ist.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

Du hast in letzter Zeit ein gcc update gemacht.

hast Du Dein System danach auch wieder neu übersetzt?

----------

## mv

Was heißt "eix net-misc/openssh" findet nichts: Sagt es "No matches found." oder zeigt es keine installierten Pakete an? Zeigt im ersten Fall "eix -c" alleine auch nicht sinnvoll viele Pakete an?

Falls das zweite oder dritte zutrifft würde ich darauf tippen, dass auf Dein Filesystem über den Jordan gegangen ist - vielleicht ein Hardwaredefekt: Files, die da sein sollten, sind spurlos verschwunden.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Geh mal in die chroot Umgebung.

Was sagt dort ein

# gcc-config -c

und ein

# gcc-config -l (kleines L)

und ein

# eix gcc -I (großes i)

Sebastian

----------

## Niniveh

Vielen Dank Jungs, dass ihr mir helfen wollt  :Razz: 

@mv

 *Quote:*   

> Was heißt "eix net-misc/openssh" findet nichts: ...

 

Ich führte den Befehl jetzt unter chroot nochmals aus und kann das Ergebnis hier posten, scheint das gleiche wie gestern zu sein, die Meldung scheint bei allen Paketen angezeigt zu werden:

```
linux / # eix net-misc/openssh

eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

linux / #

```

@buthus

 *Quote:*   

> ...gcc update gemacht. hast Du Dein System danach auch wieder neu übersetzt?

 

Also ein upgrade von sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 zu sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 gab es, wie oben angegeben, Vorgestern "in a new slot".

Beim anschließenden emerge --depclean wurde das ältere gelöscht.

Ich habe nichts neu übersetzt, war auch nicht in der Schlussmeldung angegeben.

@Hollowman

```
linux / # gcc-config -c

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

linux / # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

linux / # eix gcc -I

eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

linux / #
```

Da liegt wohl das Problemchen.

Aber was macht man nun bei invalidem gcc Profil?

Ein Systemupdate?

Etwa emerge system oder so?

----------

## Niniveh

Hi

Ich glaube ich habe eine Lösung gefunden.   :Razz: 

Linux supportforum-Wiki gcc wechseln

Weil ich durch eure Fragen ein Problem mit gcc vermuten kann, es gab immerhin ein gcc Wechsel, dürfte die dortige Anleitung die richtige sein.

Ich probiere es gleich mal aus   :Twisted Evil: 

Ich melde mich wieder.

EDIT:

Ich habe die obige Wiki-Anleitung nun durchgeführt und poste den Vorgang, damit er dokumentiert ist.

Ich starte Gentoo jetzt gleich neu und melde mich, auf jeden Fall nochmal um den Erfolg zu bestätigen.   :Idea: 

```
linux / # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2

linux / # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 ...

 * Your gcc has a bug with GCC_SPECS.

 * Please re-emerge gcc.

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/68395

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                      [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

linux / # source /etc/profile

linux / # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.2 *

linux / # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.2

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/23] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/23] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/23] Scanning /lib32 ...

 *   [4/23] Scanning /lib64 ...

 *   [5/23] Scanning /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/lib/amd64 ...

 *   [6/23] Scanning /opt/firefox ...

 *   [7/23] Scanning /opt/flash-libcompat ...

 *   [8/23] Scanning /usr/games/lib ...

 *   [9/23] Scanning /usr/games/lib32 ...

 *   [10/23] Scanning /usr/kde/3.5/lib ...

 *   [11/23] Scanning /usr/kde/3.5/lib32 ...

 *   [12/23] Scanning /usr/kde/3.5/lib64 ...

 *   [13/23] Scanning /usr/lib32 ...

 *   [14/23] Scanning //usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib ...

 *   [15/23] Scanning /usr/lib64 ...

 *   [16/23] Scanning //usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib ...

 *   [17/23] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [18/23] Scanning /usr/local/lib32 ...

 *   [19/23] Scanning /usr/local/lib64 ...

 *   [20/23] Scanning /usr/qt/3/lib ...

 *   [21/23] Scanning /usr/qt/3/lib32 ...

 *   [22/23] Scanning /usr/qt/3/lib64 ...

 *   [23/23] Scanning /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

linux / #

```

----------

## mv

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Das betrifft dann nicht nur eix, sondern die meisen C++-Programme werden dann nicht gehen.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber was macht man nun bei invalidem gcc Profil?

 

Möglicherweise reicht schon ein

```
gcc-config 1

env-update
```

und danach ein Neustart der Shell. Ansonsten wirst du ev. vorher gcc nochmals emergen.

----------

## Niniveh

Gentoo funktioniert wieder prima, super

Vielen Dank nochmals,

Die Wikianleitung oben ist echt gut.

Jetzt bin ich gerade wieder im installierten Gentoosystem.

----------

